# DSL mit Linksys WRT54GS-DE



## MiRaMC (9. September 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mit helfen:

Ich habe DSL 1000 von T-Online und habe mir dazu den WLAN-Router WRT54GS-DE von Linksys gekauft. Jetzt will ich meinen Computer über Kabel (WLAN kommt später) mit diesem Router ins Internet, das funktioniert aber nicht. Dazu hab ich das T-Online-Modem an den Splitter angeschlossen, und das Modem mit einem Ethernet-Kabel an den WLAN-Router-Internet-Anschluss angeschlossen. Dann ein weiteres Ethernet-Kabel an die Netzwerkkarte des Computers angeschlosse und das andere Ende an den ersten LAN-Port des WLAN-Routers. Ich denk das müsste so stimmen, zumindest leuchten alle LEDs richtig. 

Dann kommt die Einrichtung des Routers: über die Eingabe http://192.168.1.1 im Browser kam ich zur Konfigurationsseite (erst noch das Kennwort eingeben). Da liegt meiner Meinung nach der Fehler. 
1. Was muss ich als Internet-Konfigurationstyp wählen? DHCP? PPoE?
2. Wo grieg ich dann die Eingaben her. (Benutzername, Passwort usw.)


----------



## jaquline (14. September 2005)

Hi!
also funktioniert folgender maßen:

du wählst im normalfall PPoE aus und trägst deine Daten folgender maßen in den
Router ein: 

http://www.netgear.de/download/anleitungen/install_anl_router_t-online.pdf

is zwar von netgear, dürfte aber überall gleich sein. falls dein ROuter irgendwelche
Felder haben sollte, die durch die Anleitung nicht ausgefüllt werden sollten (und es immer
noch nich funktionieren sollte) , Poste sie bitte mal.


Mfg Jaquline


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

PPPoE ist richtig.
 Benutzername und Passwort bekommst du von der Telekom. Die Angaben müßtest du normalerweise schon haben.


----------

